
NES Creator Masayuki Uemura on the Birth of Nintendo's First Console - scott_s
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/nes-creator-masayuki-uemura-on-the-birth-of-nintendos-first-console
======
kelvin0
57 points, but no comments?

~~~
ljf
Yeah, since the change in algorithm for ranking stories I've noticed far more
'highly ranked' front page articles that have zero or very few comments.

Anyway, interesting article. Also like the linked 30 facts article, actually
some bits I'd never heard before in there.

